# Pusztai Pál JUCIKA / JUDY - Segítségkérés!



## kilencedik.hu (2022 Augusztus 16)

Kedves jelenlévők!

Pusztai Pál 1957-1970 között rajzolta világhírű JUCIKA képregénysorozatát, ami az Érdekes Ujságban majd a Ludas Matyiban jelent meg.

Több helyen is említik, hogy ~240db-ot JUDY címmel kanadába is eladtak, de semmi információ nincs arról, hogy mikor és hol jelent meg.

Esetleg van valakinek információja róla?
Látott már olyan újságot, amiben benne volt?
Van tippje valakinek, hogy hol lehet ennek utánakérdezni?

Előre is köszönöm ha valaki tud valamit!

Uray Márton
kilencedik.hu


----------

